# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  صفقة إستحواذ آبل على قسم المودمات في شركة Intel إكتملت بشكل رسمي

## mohamed73

في وقت سابق من هذا العام، أعلنت شركة آبل أنها ستستحوذ على قسم مودمات  الهواتف الذكية في شركة Intel، مما يؤكد أساسًا أن الشركة قد تبدأ في نهاية  المطاف بإنشاء المودمات الخاصة بها من أجل هواتفها الذكية مما يقلل بدوره  إعتماد الشركة على الآخرين، مثل كوالكوم.
 ومع ذلك، من الطبيعي أن لا تكون عمليات الإستحواذ مثل هذه فورية، مما  يعني أنها تحتاج عادة إلى الحصول على مصادقة الهيئات التنظيمية، ولكن أكدت  لنا شركة Intel الآن أن عملية الإستحواذ هذه قد إكتملت. ووفقا لشركة Intel،  فقد صرحت بالقول : ” كما كشفنا من قبل، فهذه المعاملة تُمكن شركة Intel من  التركيز على تطوير التكنولوجيا من أجل شبكات الجيل الخامس مع الإحتفاظ  بخيار تطوير رقاقات المودم للأجهزة الأخرى غير الهواتف الذكية، مثل  الحواسيب الشخصية وأجهزة إنترنت الأشياء والسيارات الذاتية القيادة “.
 في حالة إذا لم تسمع عن ذلك من قبل، فقد تردد في السابق أن آبل و Intel  تعملان على تطوير مودم 5G سيشق طريقه إلى هواتف iPhone المستقبلية. ومع  ذلك، بعد توصل آبل إلى تسوية مع شركة كوالكوم، إتضح لاحقًا أن كوالكوم قد  تكون هي الشركة التي ستزود شركة آبل بمودمات 5G، وبعد الكشف عن ذلك، أكدت  شركة Intel لاحقًا أنها لم تعد مهتمة بتطوير وإنتاج المودمات للأجهزة  المحمولة.
 لسنا متأكدين من الموعد الذي يمكننا فيه أن نرى المودمات الخاصة بشركة  آبل تشق طريقها إلى هواتف iPhone، ولكن لا يمكننا القول بأننا فوجئنا.  حاولت آبل منذ فترة طويلة أن تكون مُكتفية ذاتيًا قدر الإمكان، وهذه خطوة  أخرى في هذا الإتجاه. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

